# did i just have my first regeneration?



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

Today I was running down the road, car showing almost 3,000 miles and the car seemed to slow, gas mileage fell off, and all of a sudden i heard a roaring sound making me think the engine was going to blow up. This lasted maybe 10 to 15 seconds and then it went back to normal. Is that all it is??????????


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Possibly regen symptom but at 3000 miles, not likely your first.

Regens occur every 500 - 1000 miles depending on driving conditions.

Also, it generally takes about 10-15 miles of driving to complete a regen cycle.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

I started a thread about my 1st regen. I wasn'tware it was happening as I turned the car off and walked in front and smelled a burning plastic/electronics odor and a LOT of heat. I was in the midst of my 1st regen. And following help on this forum,I just went on and ran the car on the highway for 15-20 miles and it was done.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

No one forgets their first regeneration.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

sleepyzzz said:


> Today I was running down the road, car showing almost 3,000 miles and the car seemed to slow, gas mileage fell off, and all of a sudden i heard a roaring sound making me think the engine was going to blow up. This lasted maybe 10 to 15 seconds and then it went back to normal. Is that all it is??????????


Normally gas mileage drop is most noticable for a regen. It should not make the noise you described, nor should it slow down the car. As others have said about 15 minutes to complete a regen. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

well i might get it in and have the dealer look at it to see what's up


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Possibly regen symptom but at 3000 miles, not likely your first.
> 
> Regens occur every 500 - 1000 miles depending on driving conditions.
> 
> Also, it generally takes about 10-15 miles of driving to complete a regen cycle.



most of my driving is all highway miles. and i was running about 62 or 63 mph when it started acting up.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

no CEL or code came on, and the car is still running fine. I ran by the local chevy dealer and he didn't seem like it was a big deal so i won't worry about it.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Tomko said:


> No one forgets their first regeneration.


I have not even felt one. 4700 miles so far.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

froyofanatic said:


> I have not even felt one. 4700 miles so far.


Regen cycles should be unnoticeable. Other than the drop off in MPG during burn off. The only time you may notice one happening is when you shut off the car during a cycle and interrupt it. Causing the cooling fan to run for a bit after the engine is stopped and that slight burning smell outside the car as mentioned above. With the Gen 1 I used to take the car back out for a 10 minute drive to complete the burn and cool down the turbo, but the Gen 2 has a water cooled turbo so I am not as worried about it being parked hot now. 

OP if you notice any more hiccups in the engine operation definitely bring it back to the dealer. It should not be making unusual noises. Unfortunately, intermittent problems without CEL's are very hard to diagnose.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

Checking the def level on my way home yesterday, I was down to 34% with almost 4,000 miles on the Cruze. would that be normal or did the dealer just put enough Def in it to get the car off his lot? I have a 2 1/2 gallon jug sitting out to take with me this morning, and plan on adding it after filling up with diesel. On another note, i took a screen shot of my current mpg sitting at 55.6 and sent it to my salesman and told him that if he showed that to potential Cruze diesel customers, it might help make a sale. he came back with WOW and said thanks, i shared that with everyone at the dealership


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sleepyzzz said:


> Checking the def level on my way home yesterday, I was down to 34% with almost 4,000 miles on the Cruze. would that be normal or did the dealer just put enough Def in it to get the car off his lot? I have a 2 1/2 gallon jug sitting out to take with me this morning, and plan on adding it after filling up with diesel. On another note, i took a screen shot of my current mpg sitting at 55.6 and sent it to my salesman and told him that if he showed that to potential Cruze diesel customers, it might help make a sale. he came back with WOW and said thanks, i shared that with everyone at the dealership


4,000 miles on 66% of DEF sounds about right...that would equate to about 2.3 gallons (Gen 2 DEF tank holds 3.5 gals). I’d say the dealer did top off the DEF.

At the rate your Cruze is consuming DEF, you can easily go another 2,000 miles. So there’s no big urgency to refill DEF.

You may want to wait another fill-up before dumping in the DEF jug. That way the entire jug will go in without spilling over.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

at almost 5,000 miles on the car yesterday i had about 300 miles left to run on the def, so i went ahead and put my 2.5 gal of def in that i had with me. Going in for my first oil change tomorrow morning and i really wanted them to add it, because the service manager allowed that they would put up to 2.5 gallons and GM would pay it. I will have about 5,500 miles on the car by tomorrow morning, and the oil life for lack of a better word, was down to 33% while the fuel filter was at 89% last tank average was a tad over 51 mpg. No complaints so far on the Cruze, i just wish that I could replace it when i wear this one out.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll chime in on the regens.

I actively monitor my car with a scan gauge. 

I watch post DPF EGTs and regen status.

My car will do a regen consistently when I reach 800-850 miles regardless of what my soot load is on the DPF.

My soot load sits between 50% to 60% at all times. The system does a great job of keeping it there between regens.

The only reason I know it's doing a regen is because of the scan gauge. 

My post DPF EGT will go from ~500 - 600 degrees when cruising on the highway to ~1100 degrees as it does the regen.

I feel absolutely no difference in how it drives nor any odd noises. None.

It's so seamless that if it weren't for the scan guage and the ever so slight drop in instant economy I would never know it had done one at all.

My regens take ~5 minutes when cruising on the highway.

My car lives on the highway. My daily commute is 120 miles round trip. From my house to the highway is 1 mile. From there its 100% highway all the way to work. My works parking lot has its own exit off the freeway. Literally 99.9% highway driving.

I'm at 15k miles and climbing.


----------

